# IE Startseite



## Malle (2. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein grosses Problem mit meiner Startseite des Internet Explorers. Ich habe es schon über die Internetoptionen versucht, habe den Registrierungseditor durchsucht usw. Es geht um die Startseite von whazit.com Wie bekomme ich die Seite endgültig von meinem PC. Diese Seite regt mich auf. Ich habe gehört, dass es am Browser liegen kann. Wer kann mir helfen? Ihr könnt mich auch direkt anmailen.
m.walesch@gmx.de
Danke schonmal im voraus für Eure Hilfe

Malle


----------



## Bluebo (2. August 2003)

hi malle!

alle browserfenster schließen, dann ein browserfenster offnen.
- es kann wenn mehrer fenster offen sind, dazu kommen das der IE das ganze nich richtig übernimmt.

- über extras ->internt optionen -> "leere seite" klicken und dann übernehmen. wenn das nicht geht! melde dich noch mal!

ich habe mal versucht die seite zu öffnen aber bei mir kann sie im moment nicht angezeigt werden.


----------

